# 2012 Outback 230Rs For Sale



## T-Bone (Jul 8, 2012)

Selling our 230RS, hardly used and pretty much mint.
Our hauling requierments have growen so I need to upsize 
my toy hauler. Everything that came with the unit is still 
there and there's 64 months of FULL warranty transferable
for 1/2 price of what I paid.
Alberta Canada
$29,900 firm


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I hesitate posting this, but be aware that you can buy a brand new 2013 from Lakeshore in Michigan for a price in the low 20's. Other than someone close to you, your price seems unattractive to most, IMHO.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

I agree! Waaaaaay too high!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really saying that price is to high or low. But in Western Canada prices are higher than Michigan. Don't know if that is a realistic comparison. Hard to compare prices in two countries and thousands of kilometers apart! M.V.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

MJV said:


> Not really saying that price is to high or low. But in Western Canada prices are higher than Michigan. Don't know if that is a realistic comparison. Hard to compare prices in two countries and thousands of kilometers apart! M.V.


I agree totally.Yes the prices are definately lower at Lakeshore.I phoned there yesterday.From 1 end of the country to the other the price is 5000 more to get it to western Canada plus taxes at the border when importing,plus plus,plus


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Tourdfox said:


> Not really saying that price is to high or low. But in Western Canada prices are higher than Michigan. Don't know if that is a realistic comparison. Hard to compare prices in two countries and thousands of kilometers apart! M.V.


I agree totally.Yes the prices are definately lower at Lakeshore.I phoned there yesterday.From 1 end of the country to the other the price is 5000 more to get it to western Canada plus taxes at the border when importing,plus plus,plus
[/quote]

I agree with all the comments. The prices here in Ontario are way to high as well. That's why I drove five hours to New York to buy mine for about $7,000 less than it seemed I was going to pay here. It's sad that we pay so much more in Canada, when our dollar is above par, and for a lot of us it's only a few hours drive to get one in the States.


----------

